# Active Baby Pigeon Stopped Eating



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a 3 month old baby which was fine and active this days but suddenly she stopped eating.She was on corns,seeds and mustard seeds. I Only have Metronidazole,Ciprofloxacin and Ivermectin on hand.. Thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Does she have grit available? Crop full (compacted) or empty? Any other symptoms?


----------

